# Wind farm and Pygmy blueys.



## RoryBreaker (Oct 4, 2014)

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2014-10-...iverted-to-protect-endangered-lizards/5788906


----------



## CrystalMoon (Oct 4, 2014)

interesting read D  thanks for sharing


----------



## Bushman (Oct 4, 2014)

Good news story. 
It's great to hear about such efforts to protect vulnerable herps like this.


----------



## solar 17 (Oct 5, 2014)

Good read Dave...~B~


----------



## CrazyNut (Oct 5, 2014)

Yay some good news.
Interesting read. 
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## BrownHash (Oct 5, 2014)

Maybe I'm just a cynic but I see this only as public relations propoganda. _

Tiliqua adelaidensis_ is listed and Endangered under the EPBC Act, so ift here is potential for it to be impacted the project is required to be referred to the Federal Environmental Minisiter. The Federal Minister then accesses the project and if there aren't acceptable procedures in place to stop or reduce the impact on the bluetongue to a satisfactory level he will put them in place forth them. If the project isn't reffered for Environmental Review the Director of the company can be held liable and face fines as well as the company; in addition to this the project can be shut down. So what they are doing is putting in place procedures to reduce the impact on the species so that they will get approved by the Government. All the company is doing is following the process necessary to get approval for the project. 

If it wasn't a legal requirement and they were going out of their way to do this it might be news worthy, but as it stands its not. It would be like having a news article about a company building houses and having the plans reviewed by engineers and architecs to make sure they are build to a safe standard.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Oct 5, 2014)

it may be only a PR stunt but at least it is getting attention ,which is something which is lacking most of the time


----------

